# What should i do with this 1590G enclosure?



## steviejr92 (Nov 3, 2022)

So ive had this enclosure for a little while but i actually havent found a circuit that i want thatll fit in there! Originally i wanted to put the headphne AMP in here but the circuit itself is to big. Anybody have any suggestions on what you would do with this little guy?


----------



## Harry Klippton (Nov 3, 2022)

Shove it up your butt!!


----------



## Laundryroom David (Nov 3, 2022)

I picked up a couple recently as well, not entirely appreciating how shallow these are. I’m thinking of putting a Fetzer valve with a toggle in place of a footswitch In one enclosure, and a stand alone buffer (no switch) in the other. Actually, you could probably shoehorn a simple fuzz in there - a bazz fuss variant perhaps.


----------



## Laundryroom David (Nov 3, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> Shove it up your butt!!


That escalated quickly!


----------



## steviejr92 (Nov 3, 2022)

Laundryroom David said:


> I picked up a couple recently as well, not entirely appreciating how shallow these are. I’m thinking of putting a Fetzer valve with a toggle in place of a footswitch In one enclosure, and a stand alone buffer (no switch) in the other. Actually, you could probably shoehorn a simple fuzz in there - a bazz fuss variant perhaps.


I didnt think of a fuzz at all! Maybe ill stripboard one up small enough to fit in there!


----------



## steviejr92 (Nov 3, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> Shove it up your butt!!


My buns are made of steel....steel beats aluminum.....🤷‍♂️


----------



## szukalski (Nov 3, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> Shove it up your butt!!


Literally the first thing that popped to my head and you beat me to it!


----------



## benny_profane (Nov 3, 2022)

MBP Tappy


----------



## Robert (Nov 3, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> Shove it up your butt!!



And at that moment a 1590A never made more sense.


----------



## music6000 (Nov 3, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> Shove it up your butt!!


I got Reported for saying something similar!!!


----------



## steviejr92 (Nov 3, 2022)

benny_profane said:


> MBP Tappy


I saw MBP had some designs specifically for the 1590G But since i already have my cart ready at PedalPCB i wanted to get something from here you know?


----------



## music6000 (Nov 3, 2022)

steviejr92 said:


> I saw MBP had some designs specifically for the 1590G But since i already have my cart ready at PedalPCB i wanted to get something from here you know?


What are the Internal dimensions?


----------



## steviejr92 (Nov 3, 2022)

music6000 said:


> What are the Internal dimensions?


Oof beats me man where can i find that info? I bought it from LOVEMYSWITCHES but i dont think they have dimensions like that give me a sec maybe they do.


----------



## steviejr92 (Nov 3, 2022)

Here are the dimensions right off the website

100 x 50 x 25.7mm (3.94 x 1.97 x 1").


----------



## Diynot (Nov 3, 2022)

Squidward, 2 sticks of derm, or an el sol


----------



## steviejr92 (Nov 3, 2022)

Diynot said:


> Squidward, 2 sticks of derm, or an el sol


Never heard of the Squidward, or 2 Sticks of derm. Hmmm the el sol sounds like it could really fun being its a 1 knob distortion too it probably would fit!


----------



## Harry Klippton (Nov 3, 2022)

I built a footswitch for my rockerverb in a 1590G that I had. It's kinda inconvenient that it's "shorter" than the other pedals on my board though


----------



## music6000 (Nov 3, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> I built a footswitch for my rockerverb in a 1590G that I had. It's kinda inconvenient that it's "shorter" than the other pedals on my board though


Well, You know which one to go to!


----------



## steviejr92 (Nov 3, 2022)

music6000 said:


> Look for PCB's like this where you can use PCB pots  with short legs
> You just bend the legs at right angles:
> View attachment 35205View attachment 35206


Which PCB is that?


----------



## steviejr92 (Nov 3, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> I built a footswitch for my rockerverb in a 1590G that I had. It's kinda inconvenient that it's "shorter" than the other pedals on my board though


Still pretty cool idea i think.


----------



## Diynot (Nov 3, 2022)

steviejr92 said:


> Never heard of the Squidward, or 2 Sticks of derm. Hmmm the el sol sounds like it could really fun being its a 1 knob distortion too it probably would fit!


Squidward is a green ringer/tentacle clone. 2 sticks a pretty cool fuzz. Probably need to use low pro electros and maybe off board the wiring, but it could work.


----------



## steviejr92 (Nov 3, 2022)

You have me interested on the squidward Time for youtube lookup of green ringer


----------



## Diynot (Nov 3, 2022)

It’s a classic


----------



## music6000 (Nov 3, 2022)

steviejr92 said:


> Which PCB is that?











						RangeFinder - PedalPCB.com
					

Range Booster




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## steviejr92 (Nov 3, 2022)

You both have me torn between the Squidward and Rangefinder now! Im gonna buy both! But Im really really digging the Squidward man the no knob thing is catching my attention and it just sounds so unique!


----------



## fig (Nov 3, 2022)

music6000 said:


> RangeFinder - PedalPCB.com
> 
> 
> Range Booster
> ...


I have one of those. It's handy enough, but had I to do over (what a swell idea) I'd audition a few non-stock values.


----------



## benny_profane (Nov 3, 2022)

Ensure that the rotary switch for the RangeFinder will fit vertically in the 1590G.


----------



## steviejr92 (Nov 3, 2022)

fig said:


> I have one of those. It's handy enough, but had I to do over (what a swell idea) I'd audition a few non-stock values.


Please share you know you cant leave me salivating like a cartoon at the ideas!


----------



## steviejr92 (Nov 3, 2022)

benny_profane said:


> Ensure that the rotary switch for the RangeFinder will fit vertically in the 1590G.


Didnt even think of that!

EDIT: Now because of that its making me lean even more towards the Squidward.


----------



## music6000 (Nov 3, 2022)

steviejr92 said:


> Please share you know you cant leave me salivating like a cartoon at the ideas!


Sorry, you can't use that Rangefinder, Forgot that bloody Rotary pot underneath
I was just testing if Benny would notice!!!


----------



## szukalski (Nov 3, 2022)

Squidward and your tone knob at 0 on the neck. You'll have fun


----------



## steviejr92 (Nov 3, 2022)

music6000 said:


> Sorry, you can't use that Rangefinder, Forgot that bloody Rotary pot underneath


Yeah good thing @benny_profane mentioned it! I wouldve never thought of that! So im thinking the squidward is going to fit right at home here!


----------



## steviejr92 (Nov 3, 2022)

szukalski said:


> Squidward and your tone knob at 0 on the neck. You'll have fun


Well this just solidified my decision!


----------



## fig (Nov 3, 2022)

benny_profane said:


> Ensure that the rotary switch for the RangeFinder will fit vertically in the 1590G.


Guess I should have read the OP 😖 Mine is in a 125B.


----------



## steviejr92 (Nov 3, 2022)

fig said:


> Guess I should have read the OP 😖 Mine is in a 125B.


Its all good im still buying it


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Nov 3, 2022)

I'm a 1590G fan– my vote is for a nice one-knob boost with an oversized knob.


----------



## steviejr92 (Nov 3, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> I'm a 1590G fan– my vote is for a nice one-knob boost with an oversized knob.


Specific recommendations?


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Nov 3, 2022)

steviejr92 said:


> Specific recommendations?


I'm partial to the Alembic Stratoblaster, but there's not a PPCB board available for it- absurdly simple though so you could do it on Vero no problem I'm sure. Otherwise the Keeley Katana boost (PPCB Cleaver) is a very nice boost as well.


----------



## steviejr92 (Nov 3, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> I'm partial to the Alembic Stratoblaster, but there's not a PPCB board available for it- absurdly simple though so you could do it on Vero no problem I'm sure. Otherwise the Keeley Katana boost (PPCB Cleaver) is a very nice boost as well.


Ive done the cleaver and i love it! But that Alembic Stratoblaster sounds super interesting time for round 2 of youtube searching


----------



## steviejr92 (Nov 3, 2022)

What a clean boost! I think you mightve inspired me to make one but in an even smaller enclosure i dont know that the actual size is but i know they look "square" maybe build it in that? I think thatll be a nice compliment to my strat and blues jr


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Nov 3, 2022)

steviejr92 said:


> What a clean boost! I think you mightve inspired me to make one but in an even smaller enclosure i dont know that the actual size is but i know they look "square" maybe build it in that? I think thatll be a nice compliment to my strat and blues jr


1590LB? This size– https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/dumesday-device-an-itty-bitty-star-wars-fuzz.11934/


----------



## steviejr92 (Nov 3, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> 1590LB? This size– https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/dumesday-device-an-itty-bitty-star-wars-fuzz.11934/


Duuuudeee that build is incredible! And yes that is the exact size im looking for! Going to add that to the cart!


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Nov 3, 2022)

steviejr92 said:


> Duuuudeee that build is incredible! And yes that is the exact size im looking for! Going to add that to the cart!


Thanks for the kind words! I've had good luck with Aliexpress for the 1590LB boxes. I think I got 10/$20 shipped last year, and they're super solid.


----------



## steviejr92 (Nov 3, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> 1590LB? This size– https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/dumesday-device-an-itty-bitty-star-wars-fuzz.11934/


Any fan of Doom Im a fan of! Awesome man!


----------



## steviejr92 (Nov 3, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Thanks for the kind words! I've had good luck with Aliexpress for the 1590LB boxes. I think I got 10/$20 shipped last year, and they're super solid.


Ive stayed away from Aliexpress but i think enclosures are ok to go for i mean theyre enclosures right?......I say that not knowing if theres any crappy enclosures out there haha


----------



## MichaelW (Nov 4, 2022)

I was actually thinking about picking some of these up at the LMS sale. I got all these cool little Moonn boards gifted to me from @DGWVI. Don’t want to use a full 1599B on them. Big question is whether or not I can hack some top jacks onto it.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Nov 4, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> I was actually thinking about picking some of these up at the LMS sale. I got all these cool little Moonn boards gifted to me from @DGWVI. Don’t want to use a full 1599B on them. Big question is whether or not I can hack some top jacks onto it.


I’d go with a 1590G2 if I was trying for top jacks.


----------



## readingaregood (Nov 4, 2022)

I've got a vero Arrows circuit in a small plastic enclosure that I ended up liking a ton for its size. Toggle instead of stomp, banana for scale.


----------



## steviejr92 (Nov 4, 2022)

readingaregood said:


> I've got a vero Arrows circuit in a small plastic enclosure that I ended up liking a ton for its size. Toggle instead of stomp, banana for scale.


Duude thats cool as heck!

EDIT: whats that next to it?


----------



## G.G. (Nov 4, 2022)

I'm planning on doing a proper build report on this, but I recently got this old 1590g out and put in a hybrid One Knob Fuzz. Plenty of room in there! ECHO. . . . . . . . echo . . . . . . . . . . . . . . echo!!


----------



## steviejr92 (Nov 4, 2022)

G.G. said:


> I'm planning on doing a proper build report on this, but I recently got this old 1590g out and put in a hybrid One Knob Fuzz. Plenty of room in there! ECHO. . . . . . . . echo . . . . . . . . . . . . . . echo!!


Loving this!!!! Also love that OC139 in there! Sick build man!


----------



## readingaregood (Nov 4, 2022)

steviejr92 said:


> Duude thats cool as heck!
> 
> EDIT: whats thats next to it?


lol, just another small build, bazz fuss. When I'm stressed at work I tend to make small circuits for a quick break.


----------



## steviejr92 (Nov 4, 2022)

readingaregood said:


> lol, just another small build, bazz fuss. When I'm stressed at work I tend to make small circuits for a quick break.


Thats soo freaking cool! Love em both man!


----------



## MichaelW (Nov 4, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> I’d go with a 1590G2 if I was trying for top jacks.


What's the G2? A little taller?


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Nov 4, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> What's the G2? A little taller?


Same height as a 1590B roughly. The regular 1590G has like 20mm of internal depth, while the G2 is around 1/4” deeper


----------



## Feral Feline (Nov 4, 2022)

steviejr92 said:


> Ive stayed away from Aliexpress but i think enclosures are ok to go for i mean theyre enclosures right?......I say that not knowing if theres any crappy enclosures out there haha


There are crappy enclosures.

- excess flashing not removed
- poorly fitting lids
- poor threads for lid screws (and/or poor screws)
- poor alloy that is brittle/ doesn’t machine (drill) well

I’m sure if I thought about it for a spell longer I could think of a couple more experiences…


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Nov 4, 2022)

steviejr92 said:


> Ive stayed away from Aliexpress but i think enclosures are ok to go for i mean theyre enclosures right?......I say that not knowing if theres any crappy enclosures out there haha


Definitely plenty of crappy enclosures, but the 1590Gs and 1590LBs on AliExpress are great in my experience


----------



## steviejr92 (Nov 4, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> There are crappy enclosures.
> 
> - excess flashing not removed
> - poorly fitting lids
> ...





Bricksnbeatles said:


> Definitely plenty of crappy enclosures, but the 1590Gs and 1590LBs on AliExpress are great in my experience


Well thanks guys Ive only bought from Tayda or Stompbox parts! Im going to give Aliexpress a try in the future! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Chris411 (Nov 7, 2022)

I fit the El Sol into a 1590G2.  See this forum post...

Only things I've been able to fit into a 1590G so far have been a General Guitar Gadgets MXR Headphone Amp and a GuitarPCB Zenith Mini (which is pretty nice, to be honest).


----------



## steviejr92 (Nov 7, 2022)

Chris411 said:


> I fit the El Sol into a 1590G2.  See this forum post...
> 
> Only things I've been able to fit into a 1590G so far have been a General Guitar Gadgets MXR Headphone Amp and a GuitarPCB Zenith Mini (which is pretty nice, to be honest).


Sweet looking Pedal dude! Great idea Btw!


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Nov 7, 2022)

Moonn has a bunch of tiny projects that are fun like the tryhard.


----------



## Locrian99 (Nov 7, 2022)

Would one of these fit?









						Distortion 250 - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to MXR Distortion+ / DOD Overdrive 250 Preamp




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## steviejr92 (Nov 7, 2022)

Locrian99 said:


> Would one of these fit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the board would definitely fit but only in a certain orientation and in that orientation i dont the think the pots would make it fit if you used PCB mounted pots. You might be able to get away with it you didnt solder the pots directs to the board and bend out the legs.


----------



## Locrian99 (Nov 7, 2022)

steviejr92 said:


> I think the board would definitely fit but only in a certain orientation and in that orientation i dont the think the pots would make it fit if you used PCB mounted pots. You might be able to get away with it you didnt solder the pots directs to the board and bend out the legs.


Ah.  Could use solder lug pots if you’ve got them.  Or try building someone in perf that you could make for the enclosure.   Or just a simple a/b looper box might be handy I keep meaning to build one of those.


----------



## steviejr92 (Nov 7, 2022)

Locrian99 said:


> Ah.  Could use solder lug pots if you’ve got them.  Or try building someone in perf that you could make for the enclosure.   Or just a simple a/b looper box might be handy I keep meaning to build one of those.


Ecxactly many ways around and many ways to go about it! Thats the best part of making your own pedals!


----------



## Passinwind (Dec 8, 2022)

steviejr92 said:


> So ive had this enclosure for a little while but i actually havent found a circuit that i want thatll fit in there! Originally i wanted to put the headphne AMP in here but the circuit itself is to big. *Anybody have any suggestions on what you would do with this little guy?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Variable high pass filter. But that's just me, sitting on several already built up HPF boards.


----------



## steviejr92 (Dec 8, 2022)

Passinwind said:


> Variable high pass filter. But that's just me, sitting on several already built up HPF boards.


Ohhhh how can i get my hands on one of these boards?


----------



## Passinwind (Dec 8, 2022)

steviejr92 said:


> Ohhhh how can i get my hands on one of these boards?


Just have to pull the BOM together and it'll be ready to go public as an OSHpark share. Looks like I'm snowed in today, so maybe I'll be bored enough to get to it this afternoon.


----------



## steviejr92 (Dec 8, 2022)

Passinwind said:


> Just have to pull the BOM together and it'll be ready to go public as an OSHpark share. Looks like I'm snowed in today, so maybe I'll be bored enough to get to it this afternoon.


Please keep us updated!


----------



## Passinwind (Dec 8, 2022)

steviejr92 said:


> Please keep us updated!


Will do. I have a more uptown version on the bench right now too but it's still misbehaving a bit and sorting that out is my top priority for the moment. I have a feeling that whatever I learn there will be valuable for the simpler DIY oriented one as well, so I'd rather hold off on releasing the open source one until all my ducks are in a row.


----------



## steviejr92 (Dec 8, 2022)

Passinwind said:


> Will do. I have a more uptown version on the bench right now too but it's still misbehaving a bit and sorting that out is my top priority for the moment. I have a feeling that whatever I learn there will be valuable for the simpler DIY oriented one as well, so I'd rather hold off on releasing the open source one until all my ducks are in a row.


Hey hey hey.....im patient


----------



## Passinwind (Dec 8, 2022)

steviejr92 said:


> Hey hey hey.....im patient


I just went through the same thing with an older version of my DIY bass amp's HPF/PEQ last week, which I fixed but still don't know exactly how. So I need to work through the whole circuit methodically and get to the bottom of that. I really enjoy troubleshooting my own designs though, so all good!


----------



## steviejr92 (Dec 8, 2022)

Passinwind said:


> I just went through the same thing with an older version of my DIY bass amp's HPF/PEQ last week, which I fixed but still don't know exactly how. So I need to work through the whole circuit methodically and get to the bottom of that. I really enjoy troubleshooting my own designs though, so all good!


Im itching to start making my own circuit designs i just need experience hopefully the new contest @temol just posted should help with that!


----------



## homebrewtj (Dec 9, 2022)

My wife just got me this as a stocking stuffer and let me have it early. I’m going to make a simple fuzz I think. The proto board is made to fit the jacks and switch right inside the box.  The second project I did was a Rat from Tayda that was set up like this.





Tayda RAT kit:


----------

